# potty training....three steps backwards



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

So over he last 3 days we've had an everything increasing setback with potty training. Phoenix has had 3 or 4 pee accidentally and 2 poop accidents on the Floor. He's not going potty any more frequently than normal so I'm quite sure it's not anything medical. HE'S also not being allowed anymore freedoms or access to areas than he's had since the time has gotten home, if anything the areas have become more limited than they were originally. So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is he on a schedule re meals and potty times? are you cleaning up after him using an enzymatic cleaner? are you praising him for going outside? and have you considered tethering him to you so you can catch him and interrupt him then take him out to help him understand where he is supposed to go?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Had the same problem with Cayenne, she was sick with loose bowls and I did not scold her or catch her at the time, since she was sick. Now I have a little problem and we started potty training from beginning. As TP mentioned she did not get treats when she was sick and I think that was one of the problems, although she would not eat them


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi patk and glory thank you for the replies 

He's not on a feeding scheduled, I free feed and up until a few days ago his potty schedule just pretty much involved him going to the potty pad when we're indoors and nature called. I guess that led me to believe he understood where it was he was suppose to go. 

Since about the second week of him coming home he hasn't has any accidents at all and he stopped needing to go out over night around the same time. In the morning when we get up and I take him from his crate we go outside. Sometimes in the morning it takes me a bit longer to slip on my clothes (unavoidable physical reasons), so he'd just run to the potty pad if I was taking too long. The accidents have happened twice in the morning during one of my slow moving periods. The others have just been random Times/random places which I did clean up afterwards with nature's miracle. 

I hadn't tried the tethering at all, but will may have to give it some thought if this continues. Thankfully no accidents yesterday or today so far. He went to the potty pad this morning while I was trying to get dressed. It's just so random Im having a time trying to figure out a Fix


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

PoodlenPrada said:


> Hi patk and glory thank you for the replies
> 
> He's not on a feeding scheduled, I free feed and up until a few days ago his potty schedule just pretty much involved him going to the potty pad when we're indoors and nature called.* I guess that led me to believe he understood where it was he was suppose to go.*
> 
> ...


most likely this. i feel that people assume their dogs are toilet trained/getting the idea too soon and take their eyes off them more thinking they know where to go. this is what leads to the accidents. i would leave him in his crate untill you are ready to take him to the toilet and have everything ready beforehand. This saves on accidents in the morning.


----------

